# Will GW ever release Primarch models?



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

^ As title.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Maybe for the end of the horus heresy series but probably nothing for use on the table.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Such a thing would be nice.
But who knows; May be they will, may be they won't.
I don't see why not though but some one else may have an insight on that.
T'would save me from having to kit-bash Fulgrim though 

SGMAlice


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd get the Lion El'Jonson model either way but the reason I say I doubt that they would release them for use in the system is that they'd most likely fuck it up and make the loyalists crap and the traitors badass or vice versa.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

isent vulkan from the salamanders a primarch? And he has a model.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Your probably thinking of He'Stan. Vulkan is a name given to one Salamander who goes on a serach for Vulkan the Primarch's relics.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

FW might, and charge £600 per model and make you pay the 12% P&P fee


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know if we will- there's no agreed upon description of the Primarchs (let alone their actual dimensions), all the authors seem to have their own taken on them.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I don't know if we will- there's no agreed upon description of the Primarchs (let alone their actual dimensions), all the authors seem to have their own taken on them.


Thats a good point, the Epic primarchs look very odd.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Everything epic is "odd" though, those models are over 10 years old 


I don't think they will, because they would either be horribly under powered and nobody would bother. Or insanely overpowered and even more people would play Space Marines/Chaos Marines.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I don't think they will, because they would either be horribly under powered and nobody would bother. Or insanely overpowered and even more people would play Space Marines/Chaos Marines.


One would assume that GW would release models of equal Epicness for the other races.
The Hive Mind for instance, Can't think of one for the Tau though but i'm sure they could create something.

SGMAlice


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

There isn't really a "Hive mind" creature....is there? I thought it was just a psychic body on its own.

They could make the Avatar even more bad-ass, or the phoenix lords. Dark Eldar could get some mega super flesh monster thingy. Orks...I dont know for orks. Necrons would get C'tan obviously. Not so sure about the rest though.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

They could just put the primarchs on even footing with the C'tan


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> One would assume that GW would release models of equal Epicness for the other races.
> The Hive Mind for instance, Can't think of one for the Tau though but i'm sure they could create something.
> 
> SGMAlice


Not the greatest example there- the Hive Mind would be impossible for GW (or any company) to create a model of, precisely because it's not a corporeal thing.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Orks would get Gork and Mork  Big, Shooty and Stompy Twins XD

@Spikey: Alright, Maybe the physical body is called the Hive Mother? not really up on Tyranid fluff.

Dark Eldar would get some huge Haemonculus derived monstrosity, similar to the Skaven Pit Abomination.

SGMAlice

Edit: I now know why i figured Hive Mind into all this.... Dominatrix... one of the Tyranid units from Epic40k.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Orks would get Gork and Mork  Big, Shooty and Stompy Twins XD
> @Spikey: Alright, Maybe the physical body is called the Hive Mother? not really up on Tyranid fluff.
> Dark Eldar would, as you say, get some huge Haemonculus derived monstrosity, similar to the Skaven Pit Abomination.
> 
> SGMAlice


No you misunderstand- the Tyranids aren't ruled by an apex creature, the Hive Mind is the gesalt conciousness of every single Tyranid organism.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> No you misunderstand- the Tyranids aren't ruled by an apex creature, the Hive Mind is the gesalt conciousness of every single Tyranid organism.


I know what you meant.
Bah! It had to come from somewhere...

SGMAlice


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

It seems something more for modeling and painting rather than to have for gaming which would have worked under the old skulls promotion but less likely for either GW or the current FW setup

~O


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought that the Tyranids had Nord queens? Besides, Tyranids have Old one eye.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hooobit said:


> They could just put the primarchs on even footing with the C'tan


you want them to be that weak?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

GW did actually make a Leman Russ miniature based on a Jes Goodwin drawing back during second edition. 

It wasn't a great model. It lacked the epic quality one might expect from a Primarch.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hooobit said:


> I thought that the Tyranids had Nord queens? Besides, Tyranids have Old one eye.


We have Super Computers and the like, doesn't mean that they're the internet just because they're the most powerful examples of computing power


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Norn Queens are one of the most powerful conduits of the Hive Mind, but not The Hive Mind itself. 

GW will never release gaming models for the Primarchs, as their stats would never accurately portray their abilities and would unbalance the game majorly. 

FW might at some point produce figures, but they wouldn't be for gaming with. (Or more accurately, they would think they were for gaming but the rules would be so ridiculous that they'd destroy the game balance, even in apocalypse).

Some things should stay in fluff, and never see the light of a gaming table.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont think they will, and I even doubt that I want them to do such a thing, but if they do so, it would be as collectible miniatures at some point in the Horus Heresy series...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Highly doubtful would be my best guess, GW dont seem to be huge fans of heresy era and even though that era has been fluff since day one, its only really been "popular" since the heresy books,I still think GW are firmly foot held in the 41st millennium and are really in no rush of have little desire to take the miniature range backwards. Personally i see little point to a super powered head of a super powered order of marines, i would rather see more focus on the armies and the hardware than the people once at the top of the food chain.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*



SilverTabby said:


> (Or more accurately, they would think they were for gaming but the rules would be so ridiculous that they'd destroy the game balance, even in apocalypse).
> 
> Some things should stay in fluff, and never see the light of a gaming table.


I am reminded of the person who came up with tabletop stats for Khorne - not a Greater Daemon or other form of avatar, but the Lord Of Skulls incarnate in the flesh - thinking this was a sensible and playable idea...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I would kill for a model of Fulgrim.

I wouldn't care if i never used it in game.
Id just want it for display.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> 
> 
> I am reminded of the person who came up with tabletop stats for Khorne - not a Greater Daemon or other form of avatar, but the Lord Of Skulls incarnate in the flesh - thinking this was a sensible and playable idea...


Roll a d6. If the result is a positive integer, khorne wins.

To be honest though primarch models released as part of the collectors models would probably sell rather well. I for certain would buy several, angron, night haunter, mortarion, magnus, ferrus manus, alpharius(although he would look like everyone else). Krueger is right. There was a leman russ model released years ago. In fact there was a line drawing of him in the original epic space marine rule book that the model followed quite closely.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> Norn Queens are one of the most powerful conduits of the Hive Mind, but not The Hive Mind itself.
> 
> GW will never release gaming models for the Primarchs, as their stats would never accurately portray their abilities and would unbalance the game majorly.
> 
> ...


I agree.

One half of me would love to see Dorn, but then I'd probably be super depressed once he was produced. Kind of like waiting for Star Wars Episode I. I'll never forget the feeling I had when I first heard Jar Jar speak, and I liked the "Force" a lot better before I knew about little symbiotic organisms... :shok:


Somethings _*are*_ best left unclarified...


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I would kill for a model of Fulgrim.
> 
> I wouldn't care if i never used it in game.
> Id just want it for display.


If you're looking for Pre-Heresy this would probably do it for ya

http://www.kabukimodels.com/index.php?go=produkt&id=26


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> If you're looking for Pre-Heresy this would probably do it for ya
> 
> http://www.kabukimodels.com/index.php?go=produkt&id=26


I was more thinking about the Daemon Prince version of Fulgrim, but that model is still fairly awesome.
Hmmm... i might buy it anyway i think.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I was more thinking about the Daemon Prince version of Fulgrim, but that model is still fairly awesome.
> Hmmm... i might buy it anyway i think.


I was thinking about getting their Templar Knight for The Lion & Samael from their Dark Messiah line for Luther and maybe doing some pre-heresy DA.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> GW did actually make a Leman Russ miniature based on a Jes Goodwin drawing back during second edition.
> 
> It wasn't a great model. It lacked the epic quality one might expect from a Primarch.
> 
> ...


I second that. I have the figure, including his wolves Freki and Geri.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> Norn Queens are one of the most powerful conduits of the Hive Mind, but not The Hive Mind itself.
> 
> GW will never release gaming models for the Primarchs, as their stats would never accurately portray their abilities and would unbalance the game majorly.
> 
> ...


I'd simply kill to have a highly detailed 6"-12" display model for the primarchs of my choosing. Heck, having one of Sanguinious or Russ on my desktop would be awesome! Don't care if I'd never use it in game, they'd not be meant for that. heh.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

They could make the models with rules like a Daemon Prince +/- some weapons and Warp abillities, like Russ wolf-scream (shakes and put minis unable to move for X turns) and Night Haunter can re-roll to dodge blows because he can see into the future.  

I would also want the models, even if only for displays. But then as you said, some things are left for fluff only.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

A daemon Prince doesn't even come close to Primarch level...


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> A daemon Prince doesn't even come close to Primarch level...


Agreed. 

In the HH book by his name, doesn't Fulgrim pummel a wraithlord with his bare hands? Also Horus defeats a daemon prince of Nurgle and only sustains a superficial wound in the process. It was only due to the supernatural nature of the Anathame blade that the wound even happened in the first place, or became life threating. 

Looking at those two examples, I'd imagine stats wise they'd be Greater Daemon level or higher. Probably higher. In addition, they'd also confer crazy army benefits. I mean if Pedro gives +1 attack to all those within 12" for his Inspiring Presence what would a Primarch do? Every friendly on the table, +2 attacks? I don't even want to think about what kind of shenanigans would go on if the Primarch Vulkan was leading his army instead of He'stan. 

They'd have to be pretty intense, that's for sure.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

It is strange that GW never used that card, playing in other era, maybe a new epic based on legion era would be great! But well is GW! i would buy some primarchs! Rogal Dorn the first one.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Unless GW wants to resurrect/ bring them all back I don't see this happening.


----------



## LordOwlingtonIII (Jan 7, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> A daemon Prince doesn't even come close to Primarch level...


Didn't some of the primarchs become daemon Princes?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

LordOwlingtonIII said:


> Didn't some of the primarchs become daemon Princes?


I presume he means the Primarchs eclipse the power of the Daemon Princes available in Codex: Chaos Space Marines/Daemons rather than Daemon Princes in the Fluff.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Found 'em!

Jes Goodwin's illustration:










and then the model itself, sans accompanying wolves


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

LordOwlingtonIII said:


> Didn't some of the primarchs become daemon Princes?


Yes.

Didn't we have a data sheet at some point come out for Angron? I seem to remember him being way tougher than a Bloodthirster, and not only that, but having something like 2-12 Bloothirsters for a bodyguard.

Anyone who has 12 Bloodthirsters as a bodyguard has to be awesome!


Now granted, he's been infused with the power of Chaos, so a non-chaos primarch wouldn't be as tough. I can't remember his exact stats. For some reason all I can remember is the 12 Thirster body guard and the fluff about the 1st war for Armageddon, etc.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Uber Ork said:


> Yes.
> 
> Didn't we have a data sheet at some point come out for Angron? I seem to remember him being way tougher than a Bloodthirster, and not only that, but having something like 2-12 Bloothirsters for a bodyguard.
> 
> ...


Yeah Angron got some stats but Ann'ggraths (Lord of the Bloodthirsters) are still much better- he'd certainly bitch slap Angron.


----------



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

I know exactly how I would like them to be incorporated. Beautiful models that are breathtaking to see on the table, but they're only usable in special games called "Primarch Matches" or something.

The basic idea would be a primarch with his almost godly powers and his bodyguard of super powered terminators going out for a "hunt" or something to keep their skills up. They have to survive massive waves of enemies, or perhaps invade a relative hive of enemies and get to an objective and destroy it to win, with WAAAY. Like the primarch and six terminators/guard, vs a 2000pt army or more.

Just an idea.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah Angron got some stats but Ann'ggraths (Lord of the Bloodthirsters) are still much better- he'd certainly @#!*% slap Angron.


Well sure... Angron just has 12 bloodthirsters, An'ggrath's over *all* of them.


----------



## Trudge34 (Oct 23, 2010)

> In the HH book by his name, doesn't Fulgrim pummel a wraithlord with his bare hands?


Not only that, but he strangles an Avatar after.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like them as FW display models in the 6-8" range that they do. They would be quite expensive but it would be cool to have a Rogal Dorn displayed somewhere.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive considered making full conversion of each primarch just for the sake of doing it but i just don't know where to start. If I did it would all be Pre-Heresy based.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I presume he means the Primarchs eclipse the power of the Daemon Princes available in Codex: Chaos Space Marines/Daemons rather than Daemon Princes in the Fluff.


Exactly what I meant!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Trudge34 said:


> Not only that, but he strangles an Avatar after.


so avatars still need oxygen to breath...you'd think a daemon would overcome this small problem


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> so avatars still need oxygen to breath...you'd think a daemon would overcome this small problem


one would think. I could see see maybe a specialist game dealing with the primarchs but i think the reason they never will never make models for them is just because they want the fans to create there own image of wht they would look like in a model form.

I want to do this whole conversion idea and make each primarch but im having trouble imagining some of them for a couple reasons. I cant seem to find pictures of certain primarchs like curze and vulkin and plenty of others. Collected visons has a good amount in it but still some stuff isnt there for me to figure out nor can i figure out who to start with.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love to see Models of the Primarchs, although only for display purposes. Id build a cabinet of the toughest redwood, and put in a sheet of an inch bullet proofglass, with biometrics scanner so that only i can open it...

My Primarch/s of Choice? Friggin Russ and Sanguinus. one has a TANK named after him, the other smites greater demons for shits and giggles.


----------

